# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Συμπεριφορά νέου μπάτζι

## ivis

Καλησπέρα.
Έχει μία εβδομάδα που πήρα και εγώ δύο παπαγαλάκια. Την πρώτη μέρα εννοείται ήταν παγωμένα και δεν κουνιόταν. Από την επομένη όμως άρχισαν να κινούνται πιο φυσιολογικά και να τρώνε μάλιστα το ένα ήταν σχετικά πιο χαρούμενα ενώ το άλλο πιο συγκρατημένο για 3-4 μέρες. Τις τελευταίες μέρες όμως αυτό που ήταν πιο μαζεμένο, ναι μεν ξεψάρωσε αλλά κάνει και το εξής: μπαίνει μέσα στην ταίστρα και τα κάνει λίμπα, ξύνεται και τρίβεται πετώντας τους σπόρους έξω. Επίσης βλέπω πως ψάχνει τις ραφές, τα κουμπώματα της ταίστρας λες και ψάχνει τρόπο για να φύγει. Κάποιες φορές ανεβοκατεβαίνει και στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού και ιδίως στις γωνίες σαν να ψάχνει την έξοδο.Το κλουβί εν τω μεταξύ νομίζω ότι έχει ένα ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος (περίπου 50χ50χ30εκ)
Νομίζω πως η αρχική παγωμάρα που είχε από το άγχος του, του βγαίνει τώρα σε νευρικότητα και υπερκινητικότητα για να δραπετεύσει. Τι λέτε εσείς;

----------


## Κοκατιλομανούλα

Καλησπερα Χρηστο και να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια   ::  να τα χαιρεσαι  ::   ::   ::   !!! κατα τη γνωμη μου πιθανον να συμπεριφερεται ετσι γιατι θελει να εξερευνησει το νεο του χωρο πρεπει να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ περιεργα τα ατιμα   ::  ισως ομως το κανει και για να σου τραβηξει τη προσοχη η ακομη και απλα να παιζει. ποια ειναι ακριβως η συμπεριφορα  σου απεναντι τους? εννοω τουσ πλησιαζεις , τους μιλας? κ αν ναι πως αντιδρανε? δειχνουν να φοβουνται?

----------


## ivis

Εννοείται ότι τους μιλάω και τους σιγοσφυρίζω. Η ανταπόκριση τους όμως είναι ακόμη επιφυλακτική από ότι βλέπω, κάποιες φορές σταματάνε αυτό που κάνανε πριν πλησιάσω και βλέπουν κάπως επιφυλακτικά, αλλά τις περισσότερες συνεχίζουν αυτό που έκαναν. Ακόμη εκδηλώσεις χαράς δεν βλέπω όταν τους μιλάω, αλλά είναι πολύ νωρίς νομίζω για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## petros

χρηστο τα ιδια ακριβως εκανε και ο δικος μου....θα τους μιλας πολυ γλυκα σε αποσταση ενος μετρου και προσπαθησε οι κινησης σου να μην ειναι αποτομες και θα δεις αποτελεσμα..εγω το δικο μου τον εχω 3 εβδομαδες και εχθες εφαγε απο το χερι μου....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ..........  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## demis

συμφωνω με τον πετρο ειναι αρχη ακομα! σε ενα μηνα θα μπορεις να κρινεις τη συμπεριφορα τους τοτε θα εχουν συνηθισει το κλουβι σαν σπιτι τους. βεβαια επειδη ειναι δυο θα δυσκολευτεις παρα πολυ να τα κανεις εξημερωμενα αλλα σιγοιυρα θα πετυχεις να μη σε φοβουντε

----------


## Niva2gr

Ξέρεις αν παίζουν με παιχνίδια; Δοκίμασε να βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί και κανένα παιχνιδάκι. Ίσως αυτη η συμπεριφορά οφείλεται στην ανία.

----------


## ivis

Οκ Niva2gr θα το δοκιμάσω, ήδη τους ετοιμάζω χειροποίητα παιχνίδια.

----------

